# Comcast Hot Spot in your home! ROB ME!



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what modem is this ?


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

I have no less than 12 wifi networks I can see in my list of available networks right now. I can see the signal strength too as I could if I drove around the neighborhood and looked like you describe. No, I can't see who their providers are or what level of service they have, but I know nobody uses a wireless router on an old 56k computer either. If somebody uses wifi, they have a modern computer or other device.

If somebody is going to target you for a robbery, its going to be because you either appear to be an easy target, your home has the appearance of having high dollar items, or people are just desperate and stupid. I'd go with number three first. Having wifi of any type is at the bottom of the list for why a thief would pick you.


----------



## Gerry_D (Jul 5, 2011)

Seemingly any of their newer provided modems that have a WI-FI in it. 
I have the ARRIS TG862


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It has been know for over a year, that the Leased devices from Comcast and other ISP's have a hidden WiFi hotspot.

Safe yourself some money and go out and buy your own modem, router, Access Point like I did, when I switched from ATT to CC.

No way can CC add me to their "Mesh" network.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe (just maybe) potential security is not the issue.... but something is wrong with this.

Just thinking out loud.... You are a subscriber, yet they are using you, without your authorization/agreement, as part of their provider services.????????????????????????????????????????????????

Do I understand that right


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> It has been know for over a year, that the Leased devices from Comcast and other ISP's have a hidden WiFi hotspot.
> 
> Safe yourself some money and go out and buy your own modem, router, Access Point like I did, when I switched from ATT to CC.
> 
> No way can CC add me to their "Mesh" network.


Greg... I am very ignorent in this domain. Comcast told me that I could not buy a third party modem, or TV digital box, from them or a third party.

We're they BS'ing/ miss-representing/or outright lieing to me.

TIA


----------



## Gerry_D (Jul 5, 2011)

Multiple answers here...

*MTN REMODEL LLC:*
Well yes, they are using me. The whole Idea is good, if they asked permission.
*
iminaquagmire:*
As for the WI-FI networks, apparently Comcast may have not "turned it on" in your area yet, But with the WI-FI Analyzer APP, it does say the name of the network and I believe it shows up named XFINITY WI-FI and you have no access to rename, terminate, shutoff this hidden hotspot. ( at least to do so for mine had no effect except saying "something unexpected happened, try again later."

Also, don't get me wrong, but you may be in a more affluent/safer area with less break ins. Yes, there are multiple WI-FI networks here as well. But only those that are on Comcast with the "Blast" or better level have been activated.

Smart crooks? yes there are some and that is ONLY another concern, it may be less in your area, but in this area, I think it is a valid concern.

I am on that level because of a bundled deal I did when Verizon DSL dropped very low in speed and response times as well as them getting "haughty" with me when I was paying for top tier DSL and barely staying within the middle tier.. Their response was; "well we ONLY have to give you over 1 meg." ( even though I was paying for 3 meg.)

I wish I did a screen grab of the name before the bumblers just disabled mine by giving it a "null name". It is still broadcasting and I can give you screen grabs of that.
*
gregzoll:*
I did not know that. In my area they just recently sent out a letter and just turned it on.

Yep, as soon as financially feasible for an old retired PHART, I will get to buy a modem. I had one from the previous cable company before Comcast bought them out, but gave it away.

*This is just a precautionary post for some people.*

The nastiest part is that they are charging people to access a hot spot on your property and you get nothing for it.

Discussions earlier this evening with a Comcast technician stated that newer modems use a broadcast in the five Ghz area for the hot-spot and those are set up to NOT subtract from your allotted download bandwidth, but other slightly older modems were turned on as well. Those DO subtract from your download bandwidth and WI-FI bandwidth.

Thanks for your time and interest. If you are a Comcast customer, I urge you to investigate this on your own. 

If you are not a Comcast customer, this does not concern you.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

But it might concern you, A few years ago my sister was getting rather high user bills for her wi-fi, and she was not using it. Turned out that some neighbors kids discovered her signal, and was using her wi-fi for their enjoyment. 

They were arrested for theft, after the ISP did some investigation. 

ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> But it might concern you, A few years ago my sister was getting rather high user bills for her wi-fi, and she was not using it. Turned out that some neighbors kids discovered her signal, and was using her wi-fi for their enjoyment.
> 
> They were arrested for theft, after the ISP did some investigation.
> 
> ED


De-nag.... *Again, I'm really ignorent*.... but do some internet service providers charge "by usage".?

Just curious.... And if it is unlimited use as in this area, why do not close by neighbors just share a connection.... are they contracturally prevented from this.... or are there performance problems with it????

TIA


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Gerry_D said:


> Multiple answers here...
> 
> *MTN REMODEL LLC:*
> Well yes, they are using me. The whole Idea is good, if they asked permission.
> ...


*Gerry... Thanks for the education/awareness on this*.... couple questions.

1) Apart from possible robbery issues, is our data secure on our equipment (laptops in my case).

2) And how does Comcast charge the guy tapping into someone else's wifi connection.

3) Does it affect the quality of your service to any degree (you're the tappy not the tapper)


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would look at the bill. If they are charging you rental on the modem....then they can't stop you from buying your own. I got a notice about 9 months ago that the 'rental' on the modem was going up to something like $6/mon. I bought my own modem....it was listed on the Time Warner site as an 'approved' modem.

Not only did I save money...the new modem is faster and more reliable.....I figure it has already about paid for itself....and they lowered the rates for basic internet....so now I'm only paying about $15/mon. It's only about 1M/sec download....but I really don't need anything faster.....the real bottleneck is the ****o site.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> De-nag.... *Again, I'm really ignorent*.... but do some internet service providers charge "by usage".?
> 
> Just curious.... And if it is unlimited use as in this area, why do not close by neighbors just share a connection.... are they contracturally prevented from this.... or are there performance problems with it????
> 
> TIA


As stated in my post this was years ago when Wi-Fi was the latest rage, and the local cable service is notorious for charging extra for everything. 

When cable was first installed in my sub-division it cost $385 just to get on it, but now there is no hookup charges. 

ED


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

BTW.....what gives CC the right to use your electricity to power their hot spot? Seems like they should be paying you a 'use' fee. If ATT or Verizon wants to put up a cell tower....they pay rent to the person that owns the land it's on.


----------



## Gerry_D (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to report that two Comcast technicians were here for about an hour and a half, they replaced my modem and by calling back to their higher headquarters, they could NOT shut of the hotspot.
They managed to render it without a name, but it is still transmitting a signal on the SAME channel as my home wifi. If I change the channel of my home wifi, it tracks and changes also.

I would like to know just how a technician I contacted via text messaging could turn it off from what was either _India_ or the _Philippines _and I have the proof and here in the states they can't? *or "won't"...

Talked with Comcast executive customer support...
*Person was not in India, but in the Philippines


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It can be turned off. It will show up as either Xfinitity or Cable. Home (followed by numbers) is the customer's side of the Gateway.

I personally do not like it, along with a lot of others. As I stated before, that is why I purchased my own equipment. You figure out what you are paying for the gateway lease after two years. You could buy your own equipment.


----------



## Gerry_D (Jul 5, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> *Gerry... Thanks for the education/awareness on this*.... couple questions.
> 
> 1) Apart from possible robbery issues, is our data secure on our equipment (laptops in my case).
> 
> ...


1) Do we really know? it is being processed in the same "box" and in the same "chips" I don't know the security except for Comcast's "word" and you can see how good that is. They say you can shut it off and on that web page, well it does not work. (see attached screen grab)

2) Apparently they issue a username and password with a time duration.

3) My local wifi network seems to be affected to a degree. I can no longer use my tablet in my kitchen at 100% As a outcome, it seems slower and data must be retransmitted due to interference.


----------



## Gerry_D (Jul 5, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> It can be turned off. It will show up as either Xfinitity or Cable. Home (followed by numbers) is the customer's side of the Gateway.
> 
> I personally do not like it, along with a lot of others. As I stated before, that is why I purchased my own equipment. You figure out what you are paying for the gateway lease after two years. You could buy your own equipment.


Well here they can't or won't turn it off.
They can render it unusable, but a signal is still there acting like a beacon with no data present on the same channel as my home wifi.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Unplug the modem when not in use.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

One of these hot spots popped up in my neighborhood recently and I wondered what it was all about. Now I know and I don't like it. I am a Comcast customer but have always owned my own modem and router and the signal isn't that strong, so it ain't me at least.

I would re-iterate the advice above, get your own hardware and ditch the rental gear. But if you do that be careful to check your bills as Comcast may sneak the rental charge back in there like they did me, and I had to prove the modem was mine! Unbelievable. But I did eventually get a refund.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

With Windows, you can open a Command Window and type in "netsh wlan show all" *without the quotes. To show all A/P's that your WiFi card is picking up.

As for turning it off. No one can get to your side of the Gateway. It is meant to be for those Cable customers that are listed, when you connect to the Public "Mesh" network Hotspot.

I did not like it when I found out. Plus I needed a more robust setup then just a single gateway as I did, when I had ATT's U-Verse before.


----------



## Gerry_D (Jul 5, 2011)

joed said:


> Unplug the modem when not in use.


I do that and I loose my land line. My telephone comes through the modem.

They called and left a message on my answering machine, offering me a "lesser" modem that will not do the speed I'm paying for but will not have the "hotspot".
Nice of them... :furious:


----------



## Gerry_D (Jul 5, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> With Windows, you can open a Command Window and type in "netsh wlan show all" *without the quotes. To show all A/P's that your WiFi card is picking up.
> 
> As for turning it off. No one can get to your side of the Gateway. It is meant to be for those Cable customers that are listed, when you connect to the Public "Mesh" network Hotspot.
> 
> I did not like it when I found out. Plus I needed a more robust setup then just a single gateway as I did, when I had ATT's U-Verse before.


With a laptop yes.
I use a desktop. 
The wifi devices I use are Chromecast, a XOOM tablet and a Nexus tablet. Occasionally a cell phone to update apps.

Guess I gotta buy a wireless router and a modem.
But gonna have to figure out where to get the money for that. Retired you know and on a fixed income.

*MORE:* Comcast sent someone out with a new modem. But he could not activate it because the modem they switched out earlier was NOT in the system and he could not add a new one without deleting the old one. According to him, that would throw an error and totally shut off everything including my TV.

Wow.... ( someday I will have to explain my "luck" to everyone. )


----------

